# Air bubble in igf-1lr3 vial



## Ziggy1333 (Dec 26, 2011)

Does anyone know if  accidentally shooting in some air with the 4ml of sterile water into my igf-1lr3 vial would kill the peptide? I notice an air bubble at the top of the vial.....did I just blow $80?


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 26, 2011)

No man your good, If you are worried, you can draw out the air and create the vacuum
the vials are always going to have some amount of air in them anyway, almost impossible to keep a legit vacuum. you should be done with the IU's way before contamination would have time to take hold.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Dec 26, 2011)

Nope... your good. I shoot air into all my vials to counter act the vaccum when filling the syringe. Makes it easier to fill. You'll find this out if you move on to oils.


----------



## Ziggy1333 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. When I googled it someone wrote it kills it and it kept me up thinking about that last night..I'm so glad that isn't the case. $80 is still $80 that I'm glad I didn't waste.


----------

